# Chicago- GORGEOUS male Puppy!



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

You could contact As Good as Gold GRR in Northern IL. http://www.asgoodasgold.org/

I can't do much else for this boy from the UK.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

He probably won't stay there very long. I live in a Chicago suburb, and at our local shelter the golden retrievers don't seem to stay longer than a week or so. Sure hope this is the case with Unk!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Contacted*

I contacted As Good As Gold.

I would never assume the shelter would contact the rescue-too dangerous.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Unk!! What a fun name.


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

What a cute boy! I live near Chicago and the people that work with As Good As Gold are just wonderful. Hopefully he gets placed in a good home soon


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think UNK means unknown. He is a handsome boy and I hope he gets his furever home very soon.


----------

